# Using a USAT 4 Bay Hopper as a Battery Car.



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was recently asked to build a Battery Car using a C-10 Carrier Board from Cordless Renovations to power a KCS Dash 9, my first thought was OMG, what am I going to use for a car. No stockcar or gondola behind the Dash 9 for me; but maybe a hopper. Turns out it’s a no-brainer. The Phoenix PB9 is connected to the G2 using a Miniatronics Micro Mini Connector. 









PB9 Volume and Computer interface jack










Easy access to the power switch and charging Jack.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 27 Apr 2010 05:52 PM 
When I was recently asked to build a Battery Car using a C-10 Carrier Board from Cordless Renovations ...


So Jim, I have to ask ... Who asked you? A friend, a customer, or Cordless Renovations? It seems the board won't fit in the bottom of the gondola, since it is in there sideways? And it doesn't appear to be "carrying" the board at the end of the hopper. Is that an AirWire board? (Yes, I'm biased)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
Used a two bay LGB hopper, lots of width in it. (X 3 bay) 










This is even a Dewalt battery, the TE used to sit in here untill I went Revo.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, a friend asked me to do it. Yes, it's an AirWire G2. Don't understand your question re. carrying the board. Marty, one of my first generation battery cars for my own use was the same configuration as yours. Now all of my conversions have the battery on board, I like operating without a battery car.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
thats great. 
I have one self contained loco. But I always pull trains. I'm not into switching. 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty cool. 

Now if I can convince Dave at the Botanic that a sound system can be mounted in something besides a wood reefer.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This came out very nice good job.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 27 Apr 2010 05:52 PM 
When I was recently asked to build a Battery Car using a C-10 Carrier Board from Cordless Renovations to power a KCS Dash 9, my first thought was OMG, what am I going to use for a car. No stockcar or gondola behind the Dash 9 for me; but maybe a hopper. Turns out it’s a no-brainer. The Phoenix PB9 is connected to the G2 using a Miniatronics Micro Mini Connector. 









PB9 Volume and Computer interface jack










Easy access to the power switch and charging Jack.



















That Loco is sweet...................


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 27 Apr 2010 07:18 PM 
Jim 
Used a two bay LGB hopper, lots of width in it. (X 3 bay) 










This is even a Dewalt battery, the TE used to sit in here untill I went Revo.
2 Bay hopper looks good Marty, nice work.


----------

